# Electric shock & burns



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking at the 'electric shock &amp; burns' topic that is listed on the exam specifications. This is really not covered by the EERM. I have some reference tables from NFPA 70E but don't know what else is likely to show up on the test. Anyone have insight into what might be helpful for the PE? Thanks.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 13, 2011)

The only other source I can think of that might have something is the NESC.


----------



## snerts50 (Oct 13, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at the 'electric shock &amp; burns' topic that is listed on the exam specifications. This is really not covered by the EERM. I have some reference tables from NFPA 70E but don't know what else is likely to show up on the test. Anyone have insight into what might be helpful for the PE? Thanks.


If you go to the EC&amp;M website, there are some good NEC articles by Mike Holt on there, one of them is on such a subject. Also, the NEC articles on there by him are great, I've printed a number of them for work and for studying. EC&amp;M is also just a plain old good website for information.


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Oct 14, 2011)

^ good idea looking on EC&amp;M. I found some very interesting specific articles on accidents and such, but they didn't seem too relevant to the PE. I searched for a good 15 minutes but this was the best I could find by Mike Holt: http://ecmweb.com/mag/electric_basics_electric_shock/index.html. Can you point me towards any others that you found? Thanks!


----------

